# FREE! VINTAGE 1960s PBM HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK JACKET



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*FREE! VINTAGE 1960s PBM HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK JACKET*​
c. 42R/L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

To start 2022 off well I'm offering this lovely vintage Harris tweed 3/2 sack--with some minor damage, alas--for just the cost of shipping.

Harris tweed is a staple of Ivy Style, as are--obviously--3/2 sack jackets, and so it is surprising how rare 3/2 sack jackets in Harris Tweed are. But here's one!

Likely made in the 1960s judging by the vintage Harris Tweed label this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket--a lovely lapel roll, a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-lined. The Harris Tweed that this is cut from is lovely--beautiful shades of mossy green.

This was Union Made in the USA by PBM of Philadelphia..... so it was made in Philadelphia, as this was where PBM made all of their clothes!

The jacket has some minor issues. It has a rip on one elbow--an easy fix with an elbow patch--and a small hole in the back by the vent which could easily be ignored. It could also use a dry clean to freshen it up.

So, it's FREE! Just send me $15 to cover shipping anywhere in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Still free!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Still available!


----------



## JohnnySacksuit (3 mo ago)

Hello, is this still available? May you please send photos of the item? Thank you.


----------

